# Looking for a RP



## TimFox (May 3, 2020)

It's me, back from the deep corners of the internet, driven by my urges to RP. So... I'm looking for someone (1) who would like to help me with that. I have 3 different scenarios in mind; I'm very open to them being NSFW, but SFW is just as fine for me.

Whatever feels right 

I always play as my fox(y) fursona <3

Here my scenarios:

#Modern Times/Slice-of-Life [M/M]
Our fursonas, friends as long as they can remember, having a sleepover like they had countless others before. They hang out, talk and so forth... However, unknowingly, they are into each other and... Ultimately it comes out, allowing them to explore their feelings.

#Fantasy/Long-Term-RP [TG]
An RP taking place in a world I created for a novel I would like to write one day. Taking place on our Earth, after a meteor changed the world as we knew it (farther explanation in the beginning of the RP). The world is now inhabited by humans and furries, mostly peacefully. We would start out as humans (me male), working as "Treasure Hunters". On our current travel we come across the most valuable thing possible: Two so called "Orbs". Those are able to turn humans into furries, giving them the advantages of their species and much more strength. However, mine will turn me (without me knowing it) into a female fox... I have a LONG story planned out for this, so keep that in mind. Your race/gender is totally up to you ^^

#Modern Times/Kinky/Body-Suit
Weird(-ish), kinky(-ish) RP. Two friends preparing for a costume party and learn about that certain shop, that... Do I have to say more? It's again about exploring new bodies/feelings. I'll - also again - end up as my female fursona.

Let me know if you're interested.

I'm desperately waiting for your PM TwT


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2020)

TimFox said:


> #Fantasy/Long-Term-RP [TG]
> An RP taking place in a world I created for a novel I would like to write one day. Taking place on our Earth, after a meteor changed the world as we knew it (farther explanation in the beginning of the RP). The world is now inhabited by humans and furries, mostly peacefully. We would start out as humans (me male), working as "Treasure Hunters". On our current travel we come across the most valuable thing possible: Two so called "Orbs". Those are able to turn humans into furries, giving them the advantages of their species and much more strength. However, mine will turn me (without me knowing it) into a female fox... I have a LONG story planned out for this, so keep that in mind. Your race/gender is totally up to you ^^


Ye still up for this ?


----------



## TimFox (May 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ye still up for this ?



Yes, absolutely  Thank you for being interested!
Let's start a conversation about it ♡


----------



## PC Master Race (May 5, 2020)

Sure, hit me up and bring it on


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2020)

Oh hey! We had a bit of a RP back when, gimmie a shout, and I think we could come up with something along the lines of idea #1 and 3  But careful...Simo's an become a much more mischievous skunk!


----------



## TimFox (May 5, 2020)

Simo said:


> Oh hey! We had a bit of a RP back when, gimmie a shout, and I think we could come up with something along the lines of idea #1 and 3  But careful...Simo's an become a much more mischievous skunk!



Simo TwT Here I am, so overwheeeelmed by your kindness. I would give my tail to play a RP with you. And even MORE mischievous? Is that even possible? xD I'll send you a PM as soon as I'm home, it'll take about 2 hours ♡♡♡


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2020)

TimFox said:


> Simo TwT Here I am, so overwheeeelmed by your kindness. I would give my tail to play a RP with you. And even MORE mischievous? Is that even possible? xD I'll send you a PM as soon as I'm home, it'll take about 2 hours ♡♡♡



OK, will keep an eye out! Am going to be cutting/stacking some firewood today, but I'll peek in later, and if I don't hear from ya, I'll send a PM. And yep, I may have become even more full of mischief!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 5, 2020)

Heya, are you still looking for people to RP with? I'm quite interested in the sleepover RP.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 5, 2020)

Hey, I'm interested! I like the sleep over idea, maybe we can work it out.


----------



## Tyll'a (May 6, 2020)

> #Fantasy/Long-Term-RP [TG]
> An RP taking place in a world I created for a novel I would like to write one day. Taking place on our Earth, after a meteor changed the world as we knew it (farther explanation in the beginning of the RP). The world is now inhabited by humans and furries, mostly peacefully. We would start out as humans (me male), working as "Treasure Hunters". On our current travel we come across the most valuable thing possible: Two so called "Orbs". Those are able to turn humans into furries, giving them the advantages of their species and much more strength. However, mine will turn me (without me knowing it) into a female fox... I have a LONG story planned out for this, so keep that in mind. Your race/gender is totally up to you ^^



Are you still interested in this?


----------



## TimFox (May 15, 2020)

-BUMP- ♡


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

Oh neat. This looks nice


----------

